# Nakamichi TA-2A help



## gilbypoleadamson (Feb 8, 2007)

Im looking to buy a new reciever and I found a Nakamichi TA-2A for sale for 150 dollars and i was wondering both if that seemed like a fair price and if the Nakamichi is a good reciever. I mainly will be using it for music.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

If you can swing $300-400, you can buy a refurbed onkyo at shoponkyo.com that will be good for movies and music. Since this is stereo only, while it was a very nice tuner/receiver in its day, I'd be more interested in saving up a little more money for something that will last you longer.

My 2 cents.

Marshall


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Nakamichi used to make really good stuff, but I haven't heard anything as of late. Sadly I'm not up on pricing. Have you checked out Audiogon? They have a "blue book" (or used to) of gear that helps people set a fair market value on stuff they are selling/auctioning/buying.

But if multi-channel is anywhere in your future, you can get some really good entry level receivers for under $400.

Good luck.


----------

